# About to sign up, but still got questions....



## amadeus514 (29 Apr 2009)

Hey guys, 

Well this is my first post on this forum. So im 21, currently a CEGEP student in Quebec and I just got refused my transfer into Police Technology program because of my color vision deficiency. To be a cop was my dream but I guess I have to move on.

My plan B was to join the canadian armed forces, but now im hesitant in two fields. I am pretty limited in my choices because of my deficiency, so I picked out 2 jobs that would interest me the most. These are Armored and Infantry. 

One of my question is, do Armored soldiers only operate in LAVs and Tanks or do they also do footwork or join infanty groups ? Id love to operate in a heavy battle vehicule but I would also like to go on patrol on foot. 

Another one of my questions is, if I join the infantry, does it take perefect color vision to specialise as a sniper ?

Last but not least, can you go from an unlisted soldier to an officer ? or is there any other way to become an officer without going to Royal Canadian Military College ?

If you guys can help me out here it would be a very appreciated ( Yes I have been to the recruiting center but the staff there do not seem to be very helpful.) Id like to hear some of your opinions on the career choice also.

Cheers to all !
Nick


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2009)

The Canadian Forces Recruiting site has all the Job Descriptions, and I am surprised that someone at the CFRC didn't sit you down on one of their computers and let you explore their site.

If you want, you can find out a lot by SEARCHING this site, as all of your questions, and more, have been asked and answered.  You can use the Search to find out about "Vision requirements", Armour, Infantry, etc. 

You can also try looking up some of the answers in our FAQs.


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

Hey here is a document with all the jobs and their vision requirements...


----------



## bran (29 Apr 2009)

You don't have to go to RMC to become an officer, you can go to any university. Also you have to do a colour vision test for infantry, but i'm not sure if it differs from police officer standards.


----------



## benny88 (29 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hey here is a document with all the jobs and their vision requirements...



That appears to be dated. I'm sure most of them are unchanged, but I know that pilot is no longer just V1, so the other ones may be incorrect now as well.


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

I can confirm that you can be colorblind and go in infantry
Because my boyfriend is colorblind... and he went for infantry officer...  ;D


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> That appears to be dated. I'm sure most of them are unchanged, but I know that pilot is no longer just V1, so the other ones may be incorrect now as well.



Well, that happens to be the version (updated july 2005) available on their website...
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp


----------



## ComdCFRG (29 Apr 2009)

It is very reassuring to have so many proof-readers for us!

Noted and we will get it reviewed and updated as necessary.

MKO


----------



## benny88 (29 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Well, that happens to be the version (updated july 2005) available on their website...



Doesn't mean it's not out of date, don't get defensive.


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> I can confirm that you can be colorblind and go in infantry



I'm surprised!?


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

Benny88, 
I was not defensive... I just felt helpless, because july 2005 is the only version available... ;D

Mariomike...
Yeah... it is true... remember the little test with the doted numbers... he cannot see them... he is sooooo colorblind... pink looks like grey, green looks like light blue and brown looks like red...


----------



## amadeus514 (29 Apr 2009)

thanks alot for the help on color vision standards.... very helpful.... now the only thing im debating on is Armoured or Infantry...

As for officer, all you need is a university degree in anything ?


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

yep! anything...


----------



## amadeus514 (4 May 2009)

can anybody or any recce soldier here describe what kind of dismounted ground work do you do as a recce armoured soldier ? Any footpatrols? engaging targets while dismounted ? Or is it all stealth work ? anybody with experience in this field or with more specific details care to share ?

Thank you for your time,
Nick


----------



## Larkvall (4 May 2009)

amadeus514 said:
			
		

> can anybody or any recce soldier here describe what kind of dismounted ground work do you do as a recce armoured soldier ? Any footpatrols? engaging targets while dismounted ? Or is it all stealth work ? anybody with experience in this field or with more specific details care to share ?
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> Nick



You should look at the armoured section in the Job Explorer on the Forces website...

http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx#/flash/en/video_link/_VIDEOS/011_en.flv


----------



## RCDtpr (5 May 2009)

amadeus514 said:
			
		

> can anybody or any recce soldier here describe what kind of dismounted ground work do you do as a recce armoured soldier ? Any footpatrols? engaging targets while dismounted ? Or is it all stealth work ? anybody with experience in this field or with more specific details care to share ?
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> Nick



When we dismount we do standard dismounted recce roles.  In response to your question if we engage targets dismounted.  The short answer......NO.  A dismounted recce will typically have four guys.  Not exactly an optimal fighting force.  We try and stay as stealthy as possible.


----------



## amadeus514 (5 May 2009)

yes i have already seen the fact sheet and video, but wanted to know more about the dismounted operations an armoured soldier performs...


----------



## AlphaCoy (5 May 2009)

The whole point of recce is to see without being seen, so in general recce patrols fight only when forced to, mounted or not.  Armoured recce, in my limited understanding, operates both mounted and dismounted, and depending on circumstance can spend more time out of the truck than in it.  However I'll bow to the RCD on this one.

I don't know the vision requirements for snipers, however I do know that colourblindness is an advantage in seeing through certain kinds of camouflage, so it may not be a disqualifier.  However, ask your recruiter.

You can also ask your recruiter if you can talk to someone in your chosen trades.  They might be able to hook you up.


----------



## amadeus514 (5 May 2009)

Well to they participate in dismounted combat from start, for example, do they go off base on foot are team up with the infantry ? And also, does the infantry drive any vehicules ?


----------



## AlphaCoy (5 May 2009)

Sure, the infantry drive the LAV III for the most part, and the Bison, Coyote, G-Wagon and RG-31 Nyala.  Armoured recce drives Coyotes and G-Wagens, armoured drives Leopards.

However if you're planning on a career, you'll have lots of opportunity to do lots of things, driving and shooting being only one small part of the deal, and that's true regardless of the particular arm you choose.  The more important questions to ask are about yourself - do you like physical work?  Do you like the outdoors?  Do you thrive on challenge?  Can you handle discipline?  Can you handle a lifestyle that will move you around a lot?

The armed forces in general, and the combat arms in particular, ask more of you than almost any other career.  They also provide experiences that are simply unavailable anywhere else.  As with anything, you get out what you put in.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 May 2009)

I'll start by pointing you in this direction, the Combat Arms sub-forum.  Here you can find tons of posts on the Infantry, Armour, Artillery and Combat Engineer worlds.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,41

A point on an earlier post of the role of recce; to see without being seen.  (not always possible...)

*The role of Armoured Recce is obtain accurate, tactical information on the enemy and ground in all phases of war and to report this information back quickly to a higher command*

In general terms, yes Armd Recce can and will be tasked to do dismounted patrols.  Yes, infanteers can and do drive LAVs.  To go into detail would take a long time and probably be over your head at this point, so again I will recommend you go read the Infantry and Armour sub-forums, search thru them for specific stuff like "recce patrols" "foot patrolling", etc to narrow down what you have to sift thru.  These points have (likely) been covered before and from people who actually have done, and do these roles.

Understanding the role of the infantry (To close with and destroy the enemy) and the role of Armoured Recce (posted above) is a good starting point...

Hope this helps some...there is lots of good info in the Combat Arms forum.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 May 2009)

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> When we dismount we do standard dismounted recce roles.  In response to your question if we engage targets dismounted.  The short answer......NO.  A dismounted recce will typically have four guys.  Not exactly an optimal fighting force.  We try and stay as stealthy as possible.



Hmmm...what about engaging tgt's with the Golf c/s on the other end of the radio while dismounted in an O.P. or something like that?  Best wpn in Armd Recce was always a working radio IIRC...


----------

